

Why I Didn't Apply to Y Combinator - bendrucker
https://medium.com/on-startups/ebb45a310757

======
intelliot
Reminds me of something I learned at a Startup School:

"Jack Dorsey & Ben Silberman are successful bc they don't care about the
outside world...don't care about press." \- @RonConway

